# My 1st commuter bike, which one should I get?



## ildottore46 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello,

I'm looking at getting my first commuter bike, but i'm not sure on which to get so I ask for your advice!

I boiled it down to 3 bikes, all being Raleigh brand.

Cadent 2 https://www.raleighusa.com/cadent-851
Redux 1 https://www.raleighusa.com/redux-1#
Back Alley https://www.raleighusa.com/back-alley-2495

A bit of my riding area: medium amount of hills, mostly 2 - 10KM commutes. Will be using it on the afternoons or nights to pedal around town. Will not be using it as a daily commuter.

I ride mtb as of today, mostly enduro / all mtn.

So going into the pro's and con's of each:

Cadent: pedalling wise the Cadent seems to be the most efficient. The downside is the geo seems to be more uptight / roadish type.

Redux: maybe not as efficient as the Cadent, but more relaxed geo which makes it more fun to jump over kerbs or small drops. (this is what i mostly want, a bike that can be used to do small drops, wheelies, small jumps every now and then.

Back Alley: looks sweet and more stylish, but is a fixie and i'm afraid that the up hills will be a pain in the buttock.

I'm open to any recommendation or suggestion. My budget is no more than 500 bucks.

Thanks!!


----------



## axnels2 (May 23, 2017)

Are you planning attaching rear rack? I think only redux will allow that. Keep in mind that around 500 you are getting very basic/cheap components. Is your route pretty hilly? Tripple chainrings might be an overkill with a bit more headache and may not be reliable... If you don't need racks then redux is probably the best compromise!


----------



## ildottore46 (Feb 14, 2012)

axnels2 said:


> Are you planning attaching rear rack? I think only redux will allow that. Keep in mind that around 500 you are getting very basic/cheap components. Is your route pretty hilly? Tripple chainrings might be an overkill with a bit more headache and may not be reliable... If you don't need racks then redux is probably the best compromise!


don't plan on using it with rear rack atm. The Redux is 1x8, worst case scenario I replace the rear der. with a better one.

My route is more or less hilly. Some which do require lots of hard pedalling. I think I can make it with the Redux given that I've done them in my 15KG enduro bike.

thanks for the reply!


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

I'm almost exclusively a mountain biker, but have had a cyclocross bike for a long time. I rarely rode it cause I don't really care for riding the roads and it was just too weird with drop bars and the brake lever/shifter (ultegra) setup. Over this past winter I swapped it over to flat bars, V brakes, and trigger shifters. The difference in handling is amazing. It is a total blast to ride now. I can put 700x23 tires on for road only use and speed, or go to 700x35 cyclocross tires for gravel or just dinking around. Even with cross tires it feels like it takes half the effort of my trail bike to ride on the road 

Based on that experience, of the bikes you linked, I think the Cadent would be the better choice.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I'd go with Cadent because it sounds like you already have a mountain bike and the Redux is similar. That will give you a more varied selection of bikes. If it were me I'd be scrubbing craigslist and holdovers to get a higher end bike for the same price. I've had really good luck finding 1 year old bikes for about 1/2 of retail. Either new or lightly used. Good luck!


----------



## ildottore46 (Feb 14, 2012)

bedwards1000 said:


> I'd go with Cadent because it sounds like you already have a mountain bike and the Redux is similar. That will give you a more varied selection of bikes. If it were me I'd be scrubbing craigslist and holdovers to get a higher end bike for the same price. I've had really good luck finding 1 year old bikes for about 1/2 of retail. Either new or lightly used. Good luck!


I can't decide between the Cadent or Redux. I like the redux for its playfullness (even though I haven't ridden it, but it just looks more fun), yet the Cadent seems to be more efficient on roads / climbs.

I think i'll end up going for the Redux. I can live with a bit less efficiency and have more fun!

EDIT: I forgot to add: my town isn't that bike friendly and in some cases cars don't share the road, for that reason I think the redux is better given than jumping onto curbs or manoeuvring around obstacles is easier.


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

Given the distances, fun factor and non-bike-friendly environment, Buster Bluth agrees with your choice of the Redux or a Redux-like bike in which you can ride in anger. Go forth and be cool.


----------



## ildottore46 (Feb 14, 2012)

Buster Bluth said:


> Given the distances, fun factor and non-bike-friendly environment, Buster Bluth agrees with your choice of the Redux or a Redux-like bike in which you can ride in anger. Go forth and be cool.


many thanks to Buster Bluth.

Would you happen to know any other bikes that are like the Redux? I found the Evil Chamois but its more expensive (aprox. 1,300 usd).

Cheers!


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Buster Bluth has been known to throw a bike in the river out of rage and leave it there for a week. I'd take his advice with a grain of road salt. LOL LOL LOL. In this case his advice sounds reasonable.


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh...uh...that was another Buster Bluth I think.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

I thought it was yiddish for toilet finder or something?

And did you really ride the CT on a SS?? :thumbsup:


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

cyclingdutchman said:


> I thought it was yiddish for toilet finder or something?
> 
> And did you really ride the CT on a SS?? :thumbsup:


No. That would be nuts. ut:


----------



## David Miller (Mar 23, 2021)

ildottore46 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking at getting my first commuter bike, but i'm not sure on which to get so I ask for your advice!
> 
> ...


The Raleigh redux 2 is a great commuter bike and great bike all around.Its fast and light and handles greatly.


----------

